# Bisbigliando on harp - more than one note? Notation?



## erica-grace (Jul 6, 2019)

1. Do you write _bib._ only, use trem only, or both.






2. Is it possible to play more than one note Bisbigliando on the harp simultaneously? ie - can one note be played with one hand, or does it take two hands to play one note of Bisbigliando?

If yes, two notes is possible, then we move on to notation.


3. Do you keep notes on one staff w/ledger lines






or split the notes onto two staves?






Which one is easier for the harpist to read?


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello Erica,

Normally when you want to apply the 'bisbigliando' technique to a passage like in your example 1) you will use both the 'tremolo' sign and the abbreviated word 'bisbigl.' above.

I am not an harpist but it takes two hands even to play a single note bisbigliando.

It is possible to play more than one note in bisbigliando and even chords.

Have a look at this very informative video and go to the website mentioned in the text underneath the video, this is an excellent resource for harp writing in general:



Hope this helps... Many Blessings, Max T.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jul 7, 2019)

write bisbi or somesuch for instruction.
@Massimo's posted video tells you all you need to know. If you want to _tremelo_ one note, you have to _enharmonically_ tune an adjacent string to the same pitch as the note you want to trem, you then roll both strings to create a resonant sound without finger buzzing as per video.


----------



## TimCox (Jul 8, 2019)

Massimo said:


> Have a look at this very informative video and go to the website mentioned in the text underneath the video, this is an excellent resource for harp writing in general:


I came in here to specifically link this video! Great stuff


----------



## erica-grace (Jul 8, 2019)

Very informative video - thank you! 



Massimo said:


> it takes two hands even to play a single note bisbigliando.
> 
> It is possible to play more than one note in bisbigliando and even chords.



That helps, as well. 

Now that we have ascertained that two notes is possible, to the other part - the staves. Which way is easier to read - 1 or 2?


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 9, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Very informative video - thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally think keeping the notes on one stave is best unless you end up with too many ledger lines like for example 5 and above. As previously mentioned, I am not an harpist but don't mind reading up to 4 ledger lines... Best regards, Max T.


----------

